# BKA warnt vor neuer Methode der Internetkriminalität - Täter werben „Warenagenten“ an



## webwatcher (25 November 2008)

heise Security - 25.11.08 - Betreff: 7858 pro Monat ist vorstellbar
Bundeskriminalamt


> Im Bereich der Internetkriminalität setzen die Täter nicht nur immer professionellere Schadsoftware ein, sondern entwickeln auch ständig neue Methoden. Das Bundeskriminalamt (BKA) warnt vor einer neuen Tatbegehungsweise:
> Dabei versuchen die Täter mit Hilfe von ungezielt gestreuten Spam-Mails so genannte „Warenagenten“ anzuwerben. Sie versenden dazu Job-Angebote mit folgendem oder ähnlichem Inhalt:
> 
> „Betreff: 7858 pro Monat ist vorstellbar
> ...


----------

